# Newbie !!! Early Menopause / Premature Ovarian Failure



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there - I had Early menopause / POF 10 years ago. I am waiting for appt with clinic.  Back then was told IVF with donor would be only hope but now told new things possible like drug treatments to stimulate ovaries. Anyone been through similar?

Have been reading all your stories and the help and support you are giving eachother so heartwarming. Best of luck to you all

Jennifer x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya jennifer,

I'm sorry, i can't answer your questions, but I wanted to let you know its been great chatting to you on chat today, and wishing you all the best!

Marie xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jennifer

Welcome to FF! So glad you decided to join us.

Wishing you luck with your future tx.

Laine x


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Jennifer

Welcome to FF 

I to have ovary problems. So I don't know if I will suffer with early menopause. 

I'm about to start a FET and if that fails I to will be looking for an egg donor. We have decided that we will got to IVI in Madrid.

Please join us on the donor egg/sperm thread. There are lots of girls all in the same situation and they are a huge support.

Wishing you the very best for the future.

Natalie xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Jennifer,

Welcome to FF, sorry can't help with your q's but welcome aboard.

Chick


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jennifer 

just wanted to say welcome to ff and goodluck with your treatment 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLIES

Our fingers a X'd for you all - 

Jennifer
xx xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi jennifer
just wanted to say i have the same thing but my ovaries didnt work so my body decided to get rid of them.its weird i know but im know on the 2ww after a lovely lady donated me some eggs.i test friday so fingers crossed.good luck with youre treatment


----------



## jaymel (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Jennifer

I too have been diagnosed with POF/Early menopause. But we are still confused as to whether my ovaries may still have eggs left or not. Each  consultant or specialist seems to have a different opinion when it comes to this conclusion.
What have you been told? Did they mention about any treatment you could have? Did they do more than just blood tests to arrive at their diagnosis?

It Would be good to chat with someone else who has experienced POF and/or Early menopause.

jaymel


----------

